# Hi girls :) (Updated)



## xSarahM

Hey, i guess i should start by introducing myself. I'm Sarah, im 19 and i'm pregnant. I think, its pretty faint. But surely you can see it, too right?

Spoiler
https://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l549/xSarahMi/Untitled.png

I was here February - August when i was pregnant with my twins. But they were born sleeping August 8th.
I was wondering if any girls were up for a chat? :)


Update.

Spoiler
https://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l549/xSarahMi/positive.png
If that isnt a positive, i dont know what is! :happydance:


----------



## jemmie1994

hi sarah :flower: congrats and welcome back is a definite line there so happy for you :flow:


----------



## xSarahM

Thank you :)
Congratulations on your girl, have you chosen a name for her?


----------



## emmylou92

Hi sarah, I remember you!!

Congrats on you :bfp: so happy for you!


----------



## jl.

congrats and welcome back. Sorry to hear about your twins. Hope you have a good pregnancy this time around :) 
:flower:


----------



## babymomma37

Welcome Back.
Im Keisha, 17, and 27 weeks along with a baby boy thats been trying to escape this week :nope:
Sorry about your twins and i hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months :flow:


----------



## xSarahM

Thanks Emmy, i remember you too. And your little sweet Hollie. Congratulations on your second girly.
Thanks Jl :flow:
Thank you Keisha, congratulations on your boy. I hope he stays put for a long while yet :)


----------



## jemmie1994

xSarahM said:


> Thank you :)
> Congratulations on your girl, have you chosen a name for her?

Thanks :) she's had so many names but think have decided on Evie just need get OH to agree now


----------



## xSarahM

jemmie1994 said:


> Thanks :) she's had so many names but think have decided on Evie just need get OH to agree now

:haha:
Aw, how sweet. I hope your OH agrees.


----------



## Mb2012

:hi: I remember you, welcome back and congrats on the BFP.


----------



## xSarahM

Thanks Logan, congratulations on your girl. Have you chosen a name for her yet? :)


----------



## Amber4

Aww. I'm so happy for you :hugs: Congratulations lovely! x


----------



## xxchloexx

Thats a definite positive :) So sorry to hear about your twins, im sure there looking over you and your little bean :) wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months babe xxx


----------



## xSarahM

Thank you girls :flow:


----------



## Quiche94

Hey welcome back. 
I defiantly see a line on your test :) Congratulations x


----------



## Elizax

Hiya hunni, welcome back hope you've been ok since we last seen you around.
I can't believe you're pregnant again that's brill news, is it with the same guy if you don't mind me asking :flow:

Don't know if you'll still remember me, but I always remembered you lived close to me (I won't write the place).

kirsty, 20 and 31 weeks with my little boy :wave::flow:


----------



## KateyCakes

I don't know if you remember me? Congratulations on your BFP. Definitely a line to me :happydance:


----------



## xSarahM

Thanks girls :flow: yeah. I remember both of you, Kirsty and Katey.
I remember living close, too Kirsty :) congratulations on your boy. I love the name you've chosen for him. I know I'm going to get a lot of judgement for this, but no. Its with a different boy.

Katey, Cadance is so gorgeous!


----------



## JessicaAnne

Omg Sarah congratulations!!! 
So happy for you :D


----------



## Elizax

Aw thanks lovely :hugs:
Don't be silly, who are we to judge? 
Anyone who does can meet my little friends :gun: :haha:


----------



## KateyCakes

Thank you Sarah! :cloud9:
I agree with Eliza. No one could or should judge you. 
Babies are little miracles no matter how or when they were conceived!


----------



## xSarahM

Thanks Jessica :flow:
:haha: Kirsty, I know its quick but he's happy, I'm happy (also a little worried), but I guess it doesn't really affect anyone else :shrug:


----------



## trinaestella

Awww Saraaaahh!
I just replied to your comment, but said i didn't want to say congrats yet cos you aren't sure.. but ima say it now..

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::wohoo:

I'm just so happy for you, you really REALLY deserve this after everything you went through and I can't imagine how you must have felt. I just want to squeeeeeze you cos i'm so excited!!!

Ahh this is gonna be odd now because when we first spoke you was like more pregnant than me, but now i'm more pregnant than you:laugh2:

If you need me, you know where I am. Mwah!:flower:xxx


----------



## snowfia

Congrats on your BFP! :D
I'm Sophia, 17 and 35+4 weeks with a girl :)
Wishing you a happy and health 9 months :) x


----------



## xSarahM

Thanks Trina. That just made me cry a little :')
You've been there for me through everything, even if you don't know it. You've always been there when I needed you. I really just want to say the biggest thank you ever :hugs: Aliyah is such a lucky girl having a Mummy like you.


----------



## trinaestella

:') please don't start me off cos i will cry! im already an emotional person even when im not pregnant:laugh2:
It's okay babe, im here still even through out your pregnancy even after i have Aliyah I need to make sure you and baby or (babies) are okay
<333!


----------



## x__amour

Hi sweetie, welcome back! How are you doing? Massive congrats on your BFP! :hugs:
If you don't remember me, I'm Shannon, 20 and I have a 12 month old named Victoria (Tori)! :D

Hoping you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## xSarahM

Thank you Sophia, congratulations on your girl.

:haha: sorry Trina :') you're such a sweetie.

Hey Shannon, ofc I remember you, and your beautiful Tori! :)
I hope you're both okay :flow: and thank you :) I'm already starting them off super happy :)


----------



## charlotte88

:D WELCOME BACK!!!
I've been thinking about you lately but i lost your number so couldnt get in touch !! I really hope your well. its been too long babe! Big congratulations


----------



## Bexxx

Congrats :flower:

You probably won't remember me 'cause I didn't post much in teen preg, H&H 9 months :flow:


----------



## xSarahM

Thank you Charlotte! Wow, Isabelle is so beautiful. I can't believe she's 3 months already :) I'll text you now.


----------



## charlotte88

i have a different number babe pm me x


----------



## xSarahM

Bex, I do remember you :flow: you were team :yellow: right? Congratulations on your girl. She's gorgeous :) and thank you.


----------



## Kaisma

Congratulations Sarah! :hugs: I remember you very well  :flow:

Im Kaisa, 19 and tomorrow 32 weeks with my little girl!


----------



## mamawannabee

I remember you, welcome back and congratulations!! There's definitely a line there!


----------



## jemmie1994

xSarahM said:


> jemmie1994 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :) she's had so many names but think have decided on Evie just need get OH to agree now
> 
> :haha:
> Aw, how sweet. I hope your OH agrees.Click to expand...

i'll have to smile sweetly at him :flower:....or just sit on him till he agrees with me :haha:


----------



## xXerinXx

Congrats and welcome back! I'm so happy for you.
You probably don't remember me. My name is Erin. I'm 17 years old and have a daughter named Cadence.

Congrats again!


----------



## ashleypauline

welcome back!!! =] so happy for you!!


----------



## samisshort

Congrats and welcome back! Your angels are watching their little brother/sister and mommy :hugs: That's a definite positive!


----------



## babycakes16

I wasnt around when you were but congratulations! :)
So sorry about your twins. They will be watching over you both :hugs:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Ive been wondering when youd be back! Congratulations hunny! I hope this pregnancy goes well for, and you get your well deserved little bubs out of this! :hugs:


----------



## imprfcttense

Welcome back! I'm Kayla, 19 and 27+3 with a little boy! Congratulations on your BFP - there is definitely a line there! So sorry about your last pregnancy! :hugs: I hope you have a happy healthy 9 months! :flower:


----------



## Mb2012

xSarahM said:


> Thanks Logan, congratulations on your girl. Have you chosen a name for her yet? :)

Her name is going to be Macari.


----------



## zlrckbdp

Hi :hi:

I remember you!!
Welcome back, I'm so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## xSarahM

Thank you girls!
I do remember you girls who were here when i was here last time :') It makes me feel so happy to see all the support. I'm glad you and all your LO's are fine. I'm so extatic to be back here again.


----------



## Shaunagh

Congratulations on your pregnancy! Sorry to hear about your twins :flow:
I'm Shaunagh, im 18 and i'm 24 weeks pregnant with a little girly.
I hope you have a happy + healthy 9 months.
xx


----------



## beanzz

Congratulations, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flow:

Sorry about your last pregnancy :hugs:

:xmas3: I'm Josie. 18 and 26 weeks with a little boy, Oakley.
:cloud9: x


----------



## smitsusan5

OMGOSHH, WELCOME BACK! im so happy for you. i know how devastated you were 4 months ago. I really hope this is a clean start for you and your new OH to be a happy family. Eeeeee im so excitedd!


----------



## xSarahM

Thank you, Kayte! :hugs: Cant believe you've only got a week left :)
:dust:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Hey Sarah! I remember you :D
Congrats on your positive! So excited for you, you really deserve it :hugs:
Xxx


----------



## amygwen

Welcome back, Sarah. Congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## abi17

Oh Sarah, This is wonderful too see, I'm so happy for you and your partner. I don't know if you remember me. Good luck with a happy, healthy pregnancy
Love Abi and Arabella xxxx


----------



## daydreamerx

OH MY GOD YAY SARAH! im so happy your back! I'm so excited for you, hope you've been keeping well :flower: I was due on thursday but don't think he's coming anytime soon, I haven't read through all the threads so sorry if you've already said, how far along are you?

:hugs:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Sarah its lovely to have you back! congrats on your BFP!! lots of loveee :hugs: xxx


----------



## neonpolkadots

Aww yay! :hugs:
It's so great to see you back here honey! :flower::thumbup:


----------



## xSarahM

Thank you, girls!
Abi, congratulaions on your baby girl, i love her name :thumbup:
Scarlett, i'm sure he'll be here in no time! Have you chosen a name for him yet? I'm only about 4 - 5 weeks gone.
Amber, it wont be long before your LO makes an appearence either! :)


----------



## emmylou92

really glad its a deffo. I'm really chuffed for you.


----------



## kittycat18

Welcome back Sarah and congratulations :dance: How are you feeling gorgeous? I've missed you xox


----------



## AirForceWife7

Welcome back!

Congrats on the BFP! :flow:


----------



## neonpolkadots

xSarahM said:


> Thank you, girls!
> Abi, congratulaions on your baby girl, i love her name :thumbup:
> Scarlett, i'm sure he'll be here in no time! Have you chosen a name for him yet? I'm only about 4 - 5 weeks gone.
> Amber, it wont be long before your LO makes an appearence either! :)

I know! I'm so excited! I'm being induced on Tuesday lol I feel like I've been pregnant forever!:dohh:


----------



## mommie2be

Sarah ! Soo super happy for you !! I'm glad to see you're back. :yipee: 
Congrats, welcome back hun !
I'm Kelsey, if you don't remember. & I'm almost 37 weeks now. :shock:


----------



## KiwiMOM

I must have joined just after you left, but welcome back and a huge congrats on your BFP! I'm sure your angels are watching over you and their younger sibling :hugs: Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Mickey1994

I just joined so I don't know you, but congratulations! My name is Mickey and I'm 10 weeks and 3 days pregnant with my first.


----------



## Leah_xx

Congrats Sarah!!
Gladd your back!! :)


----------



## AmandaBaby

Congratulations Sarah,
I'm so so happy for you!! :) x


----------



## HeatherElisex

Congratulations! Hope you have a H&H 9months, i Remember you from when i first started looking on here. x


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

congrats your back:)!!!


----------



## blamesydney

Hello there!:flower:
My first pregnancy test came back a little hazy like that, you could barely see the pink line. Then I took my second test right after that and it was like BAM! YOU'RE PREGNANT!! :haha:

Anyways, I'm 16, and almost 22 weeks pregnant. Congratulations on your new LO! :happydance: I'd love to chat if you're up for it. :thumbup:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congratulations  I'm Hannah, 18 and 37 weeks pregnant with my first, a baby boy  xx


----------



## Natali

Welcome back! I had only been on here a few weeks before you left but I remember you :) I'm Natalie, 17 and 31+5weeks pregnant with non-identical twin girls :) congratulations!!! So soooo happy for you. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months, you deserve no less ... :hugs:


----------



## youngmummy94

Omg, I remember you! Congrats :flow: Not sure if you remember me, I was a bit behind you when you left.


----------



## missZOEEx

eek, congratulations Sarah! 
so glad your back. you deserve this! :) 
and good luck for your wedding coming up. 
xx


----------

